# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  معماری zend framwork

## AfshinHonari

سلام و خسته نباشید عرض می کنم خدمت دوستان گرامی
من میخوام راجب zend که یکی از فریمورکای خوبه php یه کم بیشتر بدونم
کسی هست که بدونه این فریمورک چه ویژگی هایی داره و معماری نرم افزاریش چیه و ...

----------

